# Seizures/Possible Epilepsy?



## iAteTheRamen (May 17, 2015)

Hello again everyone!

I'm really worried about my fish. I came home from school and he was resting in the "bedroom" part of the tank where he normally "sleeps". I sat down and watched him slowly "wake up," but within a minute of doing so, he immediately started to have what looked like a seizure. It lasted for about 5 - 10 seconds and it really scared me. When it was over, he swam back to his bedroom and had his dorsal fin clamped. I decided to test the water levels and when I dipped the first test tube in to collect water, he perked up right away and started nipping at the glass and my fingers.

It's been about 20 minutes since this happened, and he's seemed like his usual self since I put the first test tube in. The only time I've ever seen him do this was once when the water levels weren't good. Does anyone know what could've happened or what could be wrong with him?


10 gal. (NOT his permanent home)
he's about 3 - 4 inches long from end to end
water levels are perfect = 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, low nitrate
last water change = 25%, August 29
lived with me for a little more than a month


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

What fish is it?


----------



## iAteTheRamen (May 17, 2015)

evil wizard said:


> What fish is it?


It's just a common goldfish.


----------

